# Huge Mistake



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I spent all day yesterday at the Richie Bros. auction in Denver yesterday. I was looking for a gooseneck trailer but instead made a huge mistake.

I have an Allis Chalmers HD6 dozer with a winch. The winch has been giving me a few small problems in the last couple of years, and while at the auction, I found another winch.

ITS TOO BIG!!!!!


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Rated at 120-Tons


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

If anybody needs a really big winch or knows somebody that is interested let me know. I will take pennies on the dollar!!!

Couple more pics


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

2


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

3


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmm you could make a business out of that thing. Buy a Deuce and a half and mount it on the bed. When a residential or commercial customer doesn't pay you throw a chain around their house/business and start winching it off the foundation. 


Jay


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

May be the navy could use it for an anchor?


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Mounting kit*

Can you provide a mounting kit for a 91 Dodge 1 ton?
Thanks Hyperpack


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

> Can you provide a mounting kit for a 91 Dodge 1 ton?


Ahhh, Way to big for a pickup. I did a little research on it and it is designed for a D8 or larger dozer.

I have a buyer for it around here. He is mounting it on a D9 to pull himself out of the gravel pit. Thanks though.

Andy


----------

